# would it work?



## ritehere (Feb 25, 2012)

Just watched the cell video and notice that the mesh (fir the gold pins) was copper. Would a stainless steel mesh work for the same or not?


----------



## Geo (Feb 25, 2012)

in my experience, stainless steel is not a good choice for working with a sulfuric cell. concentrated sulfuric acid will attack stainless steel fairly strongly when cold and very aggressively when heated.


----------



## Oz (Feb 26, 2012)

Geo said:


> in my experience, stainless steel is not a good choice for working with a sulfuric cell. concentrated sulfuric acid will attack stainless steel fairly strongly when cold and very aggressively when heated.


I use 300 series stainless on a regular basis with concentrated sulfuric acid at temperatures up to 100F as my tank and cathode with no problems. Now I will agree it is probably not the best choice for an anode basket, but I have never tried stainless for that application personally.


----------



## Geo (Feb 26, 2012)

i haven't tried stainless over regular kitchen stainless, like bowls and utensils. that's why i said from my experience, someone else might have a different outcome. with that being said, i think I'll try a piece of high grade stainless for my cathode.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 27, 2012)

Geo said:


> i haven't tried stainless over regular kitchen stainless, like bowls and utensils. that's why i said from my experience, someone else might have a different outcome. with that being said, i think I'll try a piece of high grade stainless for my cathode.


Stick with copper. 

Harold


----------



## dtectr (Feb 27, 2012)

From my dad who was in the janitorial business for 30 years :
"I only have two words to say about "stainless" steel - "it ain't!" lol


----------

